
Ask HN: Mac OS X High Sierra Problem - sahin-boydas
I am getting the following error while installing<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;n0VoX<p>&quot;MacOS could not be installed on your computer&quot;<p>An error occurred while verifying firmware...&quot;<p>is anything having the same problem?
======
t90fan
Do you have a 3rd party bootloader installed? OR non-apple hardware?

You get that error if you are not using the official apple firmware/UEFI
bootloader - I saw it a few releases ago when trying to do an install on a
machine with an opensource bootloader

You will also get it on hackintoshes (OSX on x86 PCs)

